
Mere - diodorus
https://hedgehogreview.com/issues/eating-and-being/articles/mere
======
Asooka
Two other words I would like to see given more usage by English speakers are
overmorrow and ereyesterday. For two days after/before today. They aren't
ancient and you can find usages in books from the 20th century, but most
people don't know them.

------
theguppydream
Really interesting. The whole article feels like an argument against his
point; pointing out the varied meanings, implications and stigmas of 'mere' or
'able' just reminds me how great that ambiguity is for literature.

The line from Yeats' 'Second Coming' works with both meanings, mere meaning
pure anarchy reflecting the nightmarish time and being a great oxymoron, and
mere meaning small, less noticeable anarchy fitting the subtle terror of 'the
falcon cannot hear the falconer.' Even without that as an initial intention,
it shows how language and great writing both evolve together over time.

------
empath75
The title is almost certainly a reference to CS Lewis’s famous book “Mere
Christianity”.

~~~
emmelaich
.. mentioned in the article.

------
tyre
The Hedgehog Review itself is a wonderful publication. I recommend
subscribing!

